# Dangbei F3 and Xgimi H3 review



## KP Zhou (Jun 29, 2020)

In order to compare home entertainment projectors, I bought them from China, one is Xgimi, and the other is Dangbei. Both of them are famous brands in China.
I hope my review can give more people a reference.
Dangbei:Dangbei
Xgimi:XGIMI
*Appearance*
From the comparison of color, Dangbei F3 and Xgimi H3 both are dark grays, which looks very scientific and technological.
In terms of structure, both use an approximate square design.
Due to the color of the Dangbei projector is more layered, I prefer Dangbei's design.









For autofocus and trapezoidal correction, the Dangbei F3 is equipped with a sapphire lens and TOF+CMOS camera module that printed the Logo words "Dangbei".
In addition to the main lens, there are TOF+CMOS Logo and Harman Catton speakers logo on Xgimi.
Both of them via the LED light source and DLP technology, but the ultimate difference in the brightness that Dangbei F3 is 2050ANSI and that of Xigimi H3 is 1900ANSI.










The Dangbei F3 has four buttons that allow volume adjustment and mode switching when in smart speaker mode, as well as four microphones for remote voice.
The top of the Xgimi H3 has an "XGIMI" Logo and a switch button in speaker mode.








*Interface Connectivity*
Dangbei F3 has 2 USB 3.0 ports, 2 HDMI ports (including an ARC), LAN network cable port, S/PDIF interface, 3.5mm headphone interface, and DC power interface.
Xgimi H3 is also equipped with the above interface, but the specification of the USB port is only a USB 2.0.
Dangbei F3's USB 3.0 interface and LAN port, whether it is playing video content with external hard disk or watching ultra-high-definition video online, can have good hardware support.
Xgimi H3 does not support USB 3.0, there will be stutters withing the external hard disk to play 4K UHD content.









*Remote Control*
For smart products, most of the time the remote control is a part that we are easy to ignore.
However, the two are slightly different in function keys: there is a toggle button at the bottom of the XgimiH3's remote control, which allows the projector to focus automatically to the right, and to the left to adjust the volume normally.









Dangbei F3 has added a "Magic side key" to the side of the remote control, which at first glance looks like the unlock button on the side of a smartphone.
Long press the side key to making the machine focus automatically, while a short press can bring up the bottom shortcut menu in any interface, making it easy to set up the system in any case, eliminating the trouble of having to exit before you can adjust the settings when the video is played.
And the quick settings menu can also be customized, you can transfer your common functions to the front. In addition, you can hide the less common functions, which can be full of convenience.









*Video performance*
The picture quality of the projector is naturally the most important part of the experience, so I compared the image quality of the two models from many angles. Everyone's preferences for picture quality are different, so I can only talk about my own Felling.









From two static pictures, the color of the Dangbei F3 on the right is more gorgeous, more pleasing, and all the details in the night scene are retained; the color of the XgimiH3 on the left is relatively dim.









Of course, both of them can be noted in the details of the picture, such as the local details in the above picture can be shown clearly and brightly
HDR10 brings more details to DangbeiF3, especially when watching some streaming video content, the performance of the face is more realistic.
Dangbei F3 is equipped with a Mstasr938 processor, the improvement for streaming video, which makes the picture more realistic, and supports the motion compensation function of the highest 120Hz, whether it is a science-fiction blockbuster or an action movie. You can track the details of the picture clearly.
Of course, there must be some people who prefer colder tones, so the color of XgimiH3 is very suitable at this time.
However, when playing the 4K video, the XgimiH3's built-in player could not recognize the audio, and the black screen could not play normally. DangbeiF3 can be played directly with the local player, and also download and install the other player from the built-in search engine for normal playback.
This should be due to the high-performance processor of DangbeiF3, so it is easy to decode and play high-quality 4K content, and the USB3.0 interface can also ensure the transmission efficiency of local UHD 4K content.
*Summary*
For the intelligent projector, because it has its own intelligent system, the hardware configuration is still very important.
The above two projector products have HDR10 decoding technology, physical 1080p resolution, dual-band WiFi, and Bluetooth wireless.
Among them, XgimiH3 is equipped with the Mstar848 processor, motion compensation function, and Harman/Kardon custom audio and has 3 GB of RAM and 16 GB of storage space.
Dangbei F3 is equipped with the Mstar938 processor, supports 120Hz MEMC motion compensation function, autofocus, trapezoid correction function, far-field 4MIC voice remote control function, etc.and has 4GB of RAM and 64GB of storage space, which is convenient for daily.









The functions will increase with the upgrade of firmware.
I only experienced some of the features of the above two projectors, and there may be a lot of new features that will be added with the firmware update, which is worth looking forward to.
Generally speaking, Dangbei F3 and XgimiH3 have different strengths. As a new product in 2020, DangbeiF3 is more powerful in configuration and performance, and richer in functions.
XgimiH3, on the other hand, still has a unique idea of sound quality, which is more suitable for those who pursue sound quality but do not want to go with extra speakers.


----------

